# [Résolu]Problème de son (Realtek AC97)

## karmageddon

bonjour ,je fini de configurer mon système ,il ne reste que le son ,mais ce n'est pas aussi simple que prévu.

```
lspci -v |grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: CardExpert Technology GM204 High Definition Audio Controller
```

seul le premier est important ,l'autre est une sortie casque sur un de mes écrans

```
dmesg | grep -i sound

[    0.684259] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    1.089799]   No soundcards found.
```

dans le noyau 

```
(2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver 

[*]   PCI sound devices  ---> 

       <*>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

HD-Audio  ---> 

       [*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                                

       -*- Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration                                                                                      

        [ ] Support digital beep via input layer                                                                                   

        [*] Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio                                                                   

       <*> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support 

       -*- Enable generic HD-audio codec parser 

```

certains ont résolu le problème avec les drivers Realtek mais j'attend de voir si il y un autre moyen

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Quel noyau utilises-tu ?

Pour ma part, dans le noyau gentoo-sources-4.9.16, pour ma carte son intégré intel hd audio de la génération précédente de la tienne :

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

J'ai cette section dans le noyau :

```

  │ Symbol: SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]                                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ Prompt: HD Audio PCI                                                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │           -> HD-Audio                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:10                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_PCI [=y]                                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Selects: SND_HDA [=m]                                                                                                                                                                                    │  

```

Pour ma part j'ai mis les codec en module et il charge le module VIA.

Du coup, je pense que ton choix de pilote audio n'est pas le bon par rapport à ton matériel, il faut que tu déselectionnes la section ci-dessous : 

```
       <*>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 
```

----------

## karmageddon

j'ai la même version du noyau

j'ai désélectionner ce que tu m a dit et mis tout les HD AUDIO PCI /codecs en modules mais toujours rien .

je me demande si il n y a pas un truc a tester avec device drivers/multifunction device drivers

je regarderait ca cette après midi plus en détail .

au cas ou sur le site asus ,les caracteristique audio de ma carte sont celle la

 *Quote:*   

> Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
> 
> - Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu essayer en mettant le pilote en module?

----------

## karmageddon

toujours rien 

dans le noyau j'ai 

```
<*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

      HD-Audio  --->

             <*> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

       PCI sound devices  --->

             <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

```

je vais refaire des recherches ,cette fois avec ALC892

----------

## karmageddon

je ne trouve toujours pas de solution ,je vais y réfléchir au boulot (je travaille de nuit)

sans solution miracle ,je pense que je vais désinstaller tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin au son et tout reprendre a zéro.

au cas ou ,je précise quelques trucs : gentoo est installé avec le dernier noyau (4.9.16-gentoo) j'utilise Xfce4 avec openRC ,aucun problème avec Xorg.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pouquoi ne râtisserais-tu pas large, et ne prendrais-tu pas un maximum de modules, pour voir celui qui se charge, puis tu recompiles rien qu'avec celui-là ?

(et mets tout en module depuis "ALSA", je me demande si alsa-utils ne fonctionne pas mieux avec tout en module)

----------

## karmageddon

alors ,j'ai mis tout ce qui est dans PCI Audio en module ,et ce qui est dans HD Audio en *

j'ai ensuite enlevé alsasound du démarrage et désinstallé tout ce qui était lié a alsa et re-installé comme indiqué dans le wiki.

maintenant ,alsamixer détecte 2 périphérique de plus

```
                                                                    | 0  HDA Intel PCH                   │                                                                            │

│                                                                           │1  HDA NVidia                      │                                                                            │

│                                                                           │2  pcsp                            │                                                                            │

│                                                                           │3  HP Webcam HD 4310
```

la j'ai du son mais seulement avec le petit haut-parleur de la carte mère .par contre toujours rien pour le reste .

je vais voir ici ce que ca donne

----------

## karmageddon

bon je n'ai pas voulu tenter cette dernière manip ,j'ai peur que ça aggrave les choses .l'avantage avec ce genre de chose ,c'est qu'on apprend beaucoup   :Rolling Eyes:  .

je continu a chercher ,en apprenant a utiliser certaines commandes 

```
lsmod |grep snd

snd_usb_audio         130593  1

snd_usbmidi_lib        19325  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            17612  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_pcsp                7869  1
```

```
modprobe snd_hda_codec_intel

modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_hda_codec_intel not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.16-gentoo
```

très bizarre ,avec tout les drivers directement dans le noyau ou en modules surtout que modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek ne donne rien .

et ca se confirme avec ça :

```
gentoo-karma karmageddon # dmesg | grep -i HDAudio

[    1.089288] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    1.194519] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec
```

je retourne dans le noyau pour tout passer en module et voir si j'ai louper un truc

edit : en attendant de résoudre ce problème ,j'ai réussi a faire marche mon micro casque USB .

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA 

Sinon tu lance un livecd et avec lsmod tu va voir les modules utilisés.

----------

## karmageddon

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

```

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

>  je retourne dans le noyau pour tout passer en module et voir si j'ai louper un truc 

 

Tu n'a rien en module.

Sinon t'as essayé le livecd?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de mettre toute la partie ALSA en module steplé.

----------

## karmageddon

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    je retourne dans le noyau pour tout passer en module et voir si j'ai louper un truc  
> 
> Tu n'a rien en module.
> 
> Sinon t'as essayé le livecd?

 

j'avait déja tester mais dans le doute

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

```

pour le liveCD ,je verrait plus tard quand j'aurait le temps 

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie de mettre toute la partie ALSA en module steplé.

 

c'est fait mais ça ne change rien 

sinon hier j'ai trouver cette page

```
lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

lspci -n -s 00:1b.0

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:8c20 (rev 05)

grep --color=auto -i 8086.*8c20 /lib/modules/4.9.16-gentoo/modules.alias

alias pci:v00008086d00008C20sv*sd*bc*sc*i* snd_hda_intel

```

```
dmesg | grep -i sound

[    0.685451] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.
```

donc le pilote est la et correspond bien au materiel mais pour un raison inconnu alsa ne fait pas la relation

----------

## Syl20

Le module est bien chargé ? Il ne l'est pas forcément au démarrage, si tu ne le précises pas (dans /etc/conf.d/modules).

----------

## xaviermiller

Et as-tu démarré le service alsasound ?

Est-il bien démarré ?

----------

## sebB

Et petit truc tout con... t'as bien unmuté la carte dans alsamixer?

D'ailleurs t'as quoi comme controles dans  0  HDA Intel PCH sous alsamixer?

Peux-tu aussi nous poster un nouveau lsmod depuis que tu as tout mis en modules.

----------

## karmageddon

la je suis sur le livecd

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep SND_HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

```

```
grep --color=auto -i 8086.*8c20 /lib/modules/*/modules.alias

alias pci:v00008086d00008C20sv*sd*bc*sc*i* snd_hda_intel

```

```
dmesg | grep -i HDAudio                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

[   13.790388] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line

[   13.790391] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   13.790392] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   13.790393] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   13.790394] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[   13.790395] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[   13.790396] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[   13.790397] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[   13.790398] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

```

le fichier /etc/conf.d/modules est le même le mien

----------

## karmageddon

dans la partie noyau on ne peut pas faire plus je pense ,avec alsa il n y a pas grand chose .donc la je regarde du coter de Udev

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais mon casque USB n'apparait plus dans les périphériques son alors qu'il est détecté au démarrage.

la je commence vraiment a déprimer ,je pense a ré-installer une nouvelle fois gentoo

----------

## sebB

Réinstaller n'est pas forcément la bonne solution.

Par contre si tu veux qu'on t'aide réponds à toute les questions qu'on t'as posé   :Wink: 

----------

## karmageddon

je vous met tout en vrac

```
lsmod |grep snd

snd_rawmidi            17612  0

snd_pcsp                7869  1

modprobe snd_hda_codec_intel

modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_hda_codec_intel not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.16-gentoo

grep --color=auto -i 8086.*8c20 /lib/modules/4.9.16-gentoo/modules.alias

alias pci:v00008086d00008C20sv*sd*bc*sc*i* snd_hda_intel

dmesg | grep -i audio

[    1.084470] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    1.192745] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    2.215035] usb 3-8: Product: Plantronics .Audio 622 USB

[   10.881290] input: Plantronics Plantronics .Audio 622 USB as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-8/3-8:1.3/0003:047F:C014.0001/input/input10

[   10.932377] plantronics 0003:047F:C014.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw5: USB HID v1.00 Device [Plantronics Plantronics .Audio 622 USB] on usb-0000:00:14.0-8/input3

dmesg | grep -i sound

[    0.678516] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    1.083429]   No soundcards found.

rc-update | grep -i alsasound

            alsasound | boot 
```

dans alsamixer ,pas de changement - Carte : HDA Intel PCH "Ce périphérique n'a pas de commandes"

en épluchant un peut dmesg ,je vais peut être avoir quelques infos utiles

```
dmesg | grep -i intel

[    1.074703] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

```

----------

## sebB

Quand tu fais des modifs dans ton kernel, tu le reinstalle?

emerge --info s'il te plais.

----------

## karmageddon

a chaque modif ,je recompile et ré-installe

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    32880952 total,  31931608 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 23 Apr 2017 03:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk hwdb iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xfce xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## sebB

A priori tu utilise pulseaudio

Peux-tu poster

rc-update show et uname -a

----------

## karmageddon

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo-karma 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Apr 23 03:42:55 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                                   

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

           consolekit |      default                           

               cronie |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

               dhcpcd |      default                           

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             net.eth0 |      default                           

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

             sysklogd |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

                  xdm |      default
```

je vais virer pulseaudio ,juste pour voir

----------

## DuF

A priori pulseaudio n'aura pas de lien avec ton problème, tout du moins ne devrait pas être à la source de ton problème. Pour moi la priorité est d'identifier quel module est nécessaire à ta carte son. 

Pour moi, la seule solution simple est de démarrer sur un liveCD sur lequel tu es en mesure de vérifier que ton son fonctionne, si tel est le cas faire un "lsmod" pour identifier les modules chargés et utilisés par ta carte son. Une fois que tu as cette information tu pourras l'appliquer à ta propre installation.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Linux gentoo-karma 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Apr 23 03:42:55 CEST 2017

 

T'es sur de réinstaller ton kernel une fois les modifs faites?

Ton uname dit le contraire...

Tu tape quoi comme commandes une fois la rectif faite?

----------

## karmageddon

make && make modules_install ,et ensuite make install .

----------

## sebB

Il te manque le grub-mkconfig....... si tu utilises grub2?

----------

## karmageddon

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Il te manque le grub-mkconfig....... si tu utilises grub2?

 

c'est fait ,mais truc bizarre ,j'ai été obliger de faire mount /dev/sda2 /boot pour que ca marche .par contre pas de changement pour uname -a

faut que j'aille bosser , a demain pour un nouvel épisode  :Confused: 

----------

## karmageddon

bon ben voila ,mes périphériques sons sont configurés .il ne me reste plus qu'a mettre le bon par défaut mais je sais ou chercher

merci a ceux qui m'ont aider ,que leurs descendances soient benies sur 1000 générations   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Syl20

 *karmageddon wrote:*   

> truc bizarre ,j'ai été obliger de faire mount /dev/sda2 /boot pour que ca marche .pour contre pas de changement pour uname -a

 

Ah ben voilà.  :Very Happy: 

Lorsque tu fais ton "make install", ton nouveau noyau est copié dans /boot. Mais si /boot est sur un FS dédié, et pas monté, le noyau n'est pas copié au bon endroit.

```
# mount /dev/sda2 /boot

# ls -l /boot

# umount /boot

# ls -l /boot
```

----------

